# The dreaded Harbor Freight tools



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Normally I stay away from buying power tools from here but I really needed an electric threaded for a big gas job I did the other day. I don't do enough to justify buying a ridgid or something equivalent so I bought this for $170. 1/2" through 1 1/4". It worked really great, I was half expecting it to breakdown or to burn out the motor half way through the job but this thing kicked butt! Anyone have one?

http://youtu.be/n-6i-eejzL0


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Harbor Freight has a lifetime warranty on all hand tools. My torque wrench broke and when I came to return it there was no questions asked. They just gave me a new one. 

I have seen that threader and wanted one to keep on my truck for emergencies. Glad it worked for you.

They have a great set of deep sockets, that was my best purchase yet.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They're on sale from $369 down to $170 right now I think. Only a 90 day warranty though. It more than paid for itself already.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I buy their 9 mill disposable gloves. With their 20% off coupons there less than $10.00 a box. They have free stuff coupons, must have 10 flashlights now.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought one of those threaders. I had like only 20 threads to do o n a autozone i was very suprised on how powerful it was. I liked it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a Harbor Freight Hand Threader years ago to "Get By" on a small job...

I wasn't happy the dies were out of whack galling the threads badly...

I managed to play with the dies fudging the cutter placement which yielded acceptable threads, I've made it a point since then not to do any threading work without my Ridgid Die Set on hand for the job...

It's good to hear you had luck with your job...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I could have sold you mine for 100$ did t use it much. Ended up with a Ridgid 300 from another shop for 650$!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Years ago I bought the threader. Tried threading the first piece of 1/2 and it went half way and than totally mangled the pipe. F that thing. Glad you had better luck even though it's very surprising it worked out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I buy all the 2032 button batteries there for my lighted hat..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought soap stone there that only worked on sandpaper, which is great when I do my sandpaper art.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i bought a chicago electric heat gun to bend some lexan for a project i was doing at home.

3 minutes into the first time i used it the gun started to go into a really high speed and was shooting sparks out the vents of the motor, i threw that sucker across the garage and unplugged it.

scared the hell out of me and never will i buy another electric tool from harbor freight.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a baby hammer drill/chipping hammer I bought 9-10 years ago. It still works great, and I use the hell out of it. It's the best bang for the buck tool I have. Get on their mailing list, you get 1/2 off coupons every so often.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the 1/2" earthquake tire gun, impact deep wells, breaker bars, the 300 piece socket set and metric/standard easy out rounded bolt removers. I've only broke one socket but it was on my 4x4 hub bearing. For 200$ you can't afford not to have the 300 piece socket set.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought one of those oscillating saws there , so far so good.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> i bought a chicago electric heat gun to bend some lexan for a project i was doing at home. 3 minutes into the first time i used it the gun started to go into a really high speed and was shooting sparks out the vents of the motor, i threw that sucker across the garage and unplugged it. scared the hell out of me and never will i buy another electric tool from harbor freight.


This is what I envision happening with Harbor Freight tools.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We have one of their small Chicago Electric rotary hammers, still going strong after many years. Oscillating tool and "dremel" from there too, both holding up to regular use from me.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

We have the osicalting tool, so far it keeps on working.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What it all boils down to is that it is some cheap shiot....
Sometimes it works...
And sometimes it doesn't...
It might get you through that oddball job you need it for...
Or it might not and flame out in the middle leaving you up the creek without a paddle...

Harbor Freight makes enough money at the end of the day to thrive...
They've been doing it for years....
Will you?:whistling2:


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

The 13 year old chinese girls forced to work 16 hour shifts assembling this crap, all say thanks for your support. I wonder if the former Milwaukee tool employees over in Wisconsin can afford licensed plumbers anymore?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> ... It might get you through that oddball job you need it for...:


Exactly. 

I have that threader also. Bought it for one small job. It worked fine. It torques up pretty good so you have to hold on to it like you are supposed to. I haven't used it since then, tho.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I had a Harbor Freight Hand Threader years ago to "Get By" on a small job...
> 
> <snip>
> Over the years I cut many a thread in close quarters with a Ridgid ? 700.
> ...


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

Absaroka Joe said:


> The 13 year old chinese girls forced to work 16 hour shifts assembling this crap, all say thanks for your support. I wonder if the former Milwaukee tool employees over in Wisconsin can afford licensed plumbers anymore?


That is also how i see it, i pay the extra dollar and buy my stuff and services locally, our loyal customers pay our rates for the same reason. I'll pay the 10-50% extra to buy from small business instead of giving it to the big box stores/big chains. Almost no one makes a good living in those places and that money doesn't stay in the community. I'm lucky enough to have some spare dollars to make those actions, but those spare dollars also sometimes come from these people/businesses who are doing the same thing I am doing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

About those sewer rodding machines from Harbor Frieghts???


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Plumbers should not be shopping for tools at harbor freight. Come on guys.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

My guys buy the battery brushes and snip the ends off and use them as fitting brushes and put them in there drills. I buy moving blankets,tarps,gloves,wire ties ,hand cleaner, wd40 ect. The biggest purchase I've made there was one of the predator generators. Had it for 3 or 4 years now and still on original battery and starts up with push of a button. We use it to run test pumps on new wells. Where I'm at u have to have a good clean water test before u can get a building permit for a new home.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i bought a chicago electric heat gun to bend some lexan for a project i was doing at home.
> 
> 3 minutes into the first time i used it the gun started to go into a really high speed and was shooting sparks out the vents of the motor, i threw that sucker across the garage and unplugged it.
> 
> scared the hell out of me and never will i buy another electric tool from harbor freight.












I bought the bench grinder from HF. Didn't like it at all. I changed one of the stone wheels with the brass bristle wheel. It would not run unless I started to rotate the wheel first with my hand. No kidding. Returned it, went to Sears and bought the Craftsman bench grinder. I love it.

I guess HF is alright for the hand tools and such. But I won't buy any of their "Chicago" brand power tools. I prefer Milwaukee brand. But that's just me.


----------

